# Why do people get rid of dogs when they have a baby?



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I was approached by a bloke in work this morning asking if I wanted "a free staff". He said he's had the dog for 4 years and it has a great temperament, dead friendly, loves kids, all the usual rubbish. The I asked why he is giving away such a great dog after 4 years and he trotted out the immortal little chestnut: "we've got a baby on the way"!!!

:blowup:

I really hate that! It just isn't fair to kick the dog out just because a sprog is on the way. Dogs get very attached to their families, they are not like reptiles who are happy as long as their needs are met. A dog's family IS what it needs. I can't imagine the distress that poor staffy is going to feel when he is taken away from his home and family.

When we had our youngest child, we didn't put the oldest up for adoption! My dog is part of my family and no member of my family will ever be abandoned, no matter what.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Probably because it isn`t dead friendly with a lovely temperament and it doesn`t love kids.Otherwise there would be no need to pass it on.


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

IMO because they're lazy and can't be bothered with walking and generally caring for a dog with a kid around.
Personally i would rather get rid of a kid rather than the dog :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe because they wont be able to look after it as best as they could before?

Real easy to judge when you don't now the full situation isn't it?

Not that I have a dog, but I can see where situations can come up.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my dogs more than 99% of the people I meet haha
Again if the dog really does have a good temperament ect I think people just become to lazy to look after them with a kid on the scene either that or sometimes people can worry about leaving a baby alone with a dog...


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking about the same thing regarding temperament, how could anyone bare to let such an awesome dog go? As far as judging without knowing the situation, I have 4 kids including identical twins who were premature and spent 7 months in hospital. 1 still has special needs. Through all of this my dog has been with me and has never wanted for anything.

If I can manage my kids, a dog AND all of my reps 'n' rodents, surely this bloke can manage ONE kid and ONE dog?


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

My dogs are pretty easy to care for really they will eat anything, sleep all day and only really need walking a couple of times a day and I enjoy the walk gets me away from the kids for half hour haha

On another not though one of mine is really good with small kids and is so calm and gentle and will let them pull and punch him as small kids and babies do but the other one is really playful, the sort of dog that just wants to lick you to death and most babies or more their parents don't appreciate that.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> Maybe because they wont be able to look after it as best as they could before?
> 
> Real easy to judge when you don't now the full situation isn't it?
> 
> Not that I have a dog, but I can see where situations can come up.


Getting rid if a dog because u have a kid on the way is the biggest cop out ever u find time I'm sure it's hard to give ur first kid as much attention wen u have another but u don't get rid of the first , as far as il concerned there may be situations where u need to rehome ur dog but having a kid isn't one .


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Because right or wrong in your eyes thats what people do.

I agree that they become attached to family life and people and moving them on is hard, but it is also a hard decision (well I hope so) and the interests of the dog are put first.

Our dog came first and was always our little girl and we were more worried about her than the kids.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Getting rid if a dog because u have a kid on the way is the biggest cop out ever u find time I'm sure it's hard to give ur first kid as much attention wen u have another but u don't get rid of the first , as far as il concerned there may be situations where u need to rehome ur dog but having a kid isn't one .



How about a mom who has kids already and is pregnant with another, but she has to have a c section, should she just lock the dog away in the house? Because she sure as hell wont be able to walk it. 


And as far as a child being in hospital....well im sorry but my kids come before my animals, I guess that must make me some kind of animal abuser ay.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> How about a mom who has kids already and is pregnant with another, but she has to have a c section, should she just lock the dog away in the house? Because she sure as hell wont be able to walk it.
> 
> 
> And as far as a child being in hospital....well im sorry but my kids come before my animals, I guess that must make me some kind of animal abuser ay.


I'm sorry but I find you a bit offensive there. When did I ever say that I put the dog before the kids? All I said is that I could mange kids and dog easily. Getting a dog is a big decision but not as big as having a child. In both circumstances, surely people should be taking these things into account?


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Having a kid for the first time is a strange time so a bit harsh to judge.

I would never dream of giving up my dog. 

There can be issues with dogs and new babies. Dogs see baby as threat to established hierachy etc. But we never had any problems.

My bro gave up his royal python when his baby arrived, and my neighbour gave up his parakeets. All 'cos of concern about zoonoses.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> How about a mom who has kids already and is pregnant with another, but she has to have a c section, should she just lock the dog away in the house? Because she sure as hell wont be able to walk it.
> 
> 
> And as far as a child being in hospital....well im sorry but my kids come before my animals, I guess that must make me some kind of animal abuser ay.


I'm sure a dog would rather be stuck indoors for a while then be stuck in a kennel or moved to another family , surely 80 percent of people who have a kid still are with that partner at the stage of the birth , what's wrong with their legs
? And ur point is hardly relevant wen the post is nothing to do with complications , how many adds do u see saying I need to rehome my dog as I had a c section ? 99 percent of these adds are posted before the baby's even born , end of the day I understand life isn't always straight forward but I know something seriously bad would have to happen for me to rehome one of my dogs , just my view , and to be fair if more people agreed I'm sure thousands of dogs wouldn't be put down every year ,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Revobuzz said:


> Having a kid for the first time is a strange time so a bit harsh to judge.
> 
> I would never dream of giving up my dog.
> 
> ...



Not realy Ive done it , end of the day life changing situations arise and sometimes u have no choice but to rehome a dog but if I thought before we bought mine if we have a kid would we get rid of the dog and new the answer was yes I would never have got one , 4 yrs being a part of that dogs life every day then to get rid seems madness to me I couldn't do it .


----------



## Griffon (Feb 13, 2011)

punky_jen said:


> How about a mom who has kids already and is pregnant with another, but she has to have a c section, should she just lock the dog away in the house? Because she sure as hell wont be able to walk it.
> 
> 
> And as far as a child being in hospital....well im sorry but my kids come before my animals, I guess that must make me some kind of animal abuser ay.



I never get involved in these things but had to respond to this statement. All I can say is what a ridiculous statement it is. I have 4 dogs and 4 kids. My oldest dog is 10 and my oldest child is 9. ALL my kids had to be born by C Section. I never thought for a second to get RID of any of my dogs. And my second dog being a Rottie, a big dog. I managed. And trust me when I say I did not have much help at all. My dogs are part of my family and are treated so.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never understood why having a child should mean you can't keep a dog - sorry.

I think some of the problems lie with the owners who just don't think about what sort of a commitment they are taking on when they decide it would be good to have dog.

I hate to say it, but in some cases (and I say _*some*)_ the dog is bought as a "child substitute", to make a happy family when people get married, but then when the first child comes along there's no need for the dog! I've seen it happen in my own friends.

All I know is that I could never do that, when I take on a pet I take on the commitment for it's life.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have little sympathy too. Regardless of 'situation', if you are for some reason incapable of caring for a dog and a child, then either don't have a child or you shouldn't have got a dog (or other pet) in the first place. That's just dumb.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

It does perplex me that people get a dog in the first place if they think they'll be having kids at some point. Even before I got a hamster, I considered what would happen when I went to university, and I wouldn't have got one if I thought I would have been forced to give it up. 

None of my family have given up their dogs when they had kids. My cousin's current pregnant and tbqh I doubt she's even considered giving away her staff, and this is someone who's had to give pets up before. I think there's some sort of mass assumption that pets are too dirty or dangerous to be around kids, and the more people perpetuate those notions by giving up their pets in that situation, the more people believe that's the case.

Yes, in the event that it becomes too much to manage for whatever reason, I can see why people would make the decision to rehome. But, giving the pet away before you've even assessed how hard it will be to cope.. I just think that's ridiculous. At the end of the day, people can cope with more than one kid, I hardly think a dog requires as much care and attention as another baby.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Griffon said:


> I never get involved in these things but had to respond to this statement. All I can say is what a ridiculous statement it is. I have 4 dogs and 4 kids. My oldest dog is 10 and my oldest child is 9. ALL my kids had to be born by C Section. I never thought for a second to get RID of any of my dogs. And my second dog being a Rottie, a big dog. I managed. And trust me when I say I did not have much help at all. My dogs are part of my family and are treated so.


Iv had 2 sections, and I could barely walk myself, let alone walk a dog. 

not many people manage they way you did. 

I think if someone wants to rehome a pet then they should, for whatever reason (as it's non of our buisness) Id rather a pet be rehomed, than not recieve the care and attention it deserves. 

A lot of people are quick to judge, if it bothers you that much take the dog(s) in yourselves, rather than moan about the situation.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

punky_jen said:


> Iv had 2 sections, and I could barely walk myself, let alone walk a dog.
> 
> not many people manage they way you did.
> 
> ...



I think the main thing here is, would you have given up a pet just because you thought you might have to have a C-section, before it's even happened? I don't think anyone's suggesting that you should keep a dog even if they're becoming neglected for whatever reason after the birth. If I'm understanding correctly, OP's point is that it doesn't make sense to give up the dog in the middle of a pregnancy as you don't know how easy or difficult it will be to handle them both.

I don't think such a casual opinion towards rehoming should be taken really, it should be discouraged unless necessary. Otherwise, that's how we end up with shelters full to the brim.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

genevie said:


> I think the main thing here is, would you have given up a pet just because you thought you might have to have a C-section, before it's even happened? I don't think anyone's suggesting that you should keep a dog even if they're becoming neglected for whatever reason after the birth. If I'm understanding correctly, OP's point is that it doesn't make sense to give up the dog in the middle of a pregnancy as you don't know how easy or difficult it will be to handle them both.
> 
> I don't think such a casual opinion towards rehoming should be taken really, it should be discouraged unless necessary. Otherwise, that's how we end up with shelters full to the brim.


It depends, I have to have c sections, so as you can tell by my sig, I will be having another one, there is no way round it unfortunatly. Some people like me will know what is coming. Some people don't have partners that will walk their dog for them? I agree a pet should not be given to a shelter, or given up willy nilly. If someone is rehoming their pet they should do as best they can to make sure he/she goes to the right family, not a kennel. 

If I had a dog id be up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Griffon (Feb 13, 2011)

punky_jen said:


> Iv had 2 sections, and I could barely walk myself, let alone walk a dog.
> 
> not many people manage they way you did.
> 
> ...



Wow, having a section does not mean you cannot walk. Ya a little stiff,so you just walk that little bit slower for a week or so and then back to normal. Nothing special about me, when you have responsibilities as kids *and* animals you have to get on with it.

And your comment about taking the dog in yourself, ya that would be an awful lot of dogs to take in. They are up on Donedeal everyday for this very pathetic reason. If I was a millionare maybe. And I'm not moaning about it anyway just responding to a stupid quote about sections. After having 4 I think it would make me a little bit of an expert.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

We got our 2nd Lab off a family who were having another baby, she was only 8 months and totally mental!

But with a lot of hard work and training she has calmed a lot and fitted in nicely.

I didn't think too much about their motives it at the time, we were looking at getting a 2nd lab and She came up all up to date.

I can see how some people view anything other than a human being as nothing more than an accessory that can be disposed of (not me), some people see it as a dogs a dog and nothing more.

Anyway yes i feel it is wrong to push a dog out because a baby is on the way, unless there is a strong possibility that dog is dangerous and there would be harm caused to the child.

So the guy could just be thinking of his family or he doesn't care too much for the dog, no ones knows but him.

Dan.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> Iv had 2 sections, and I could barely walk myself, let alone walk a dog.
> 
> not many people manage they way you did.
> 
> ...


Why should we step in for them to think that was easy sorted il get another dog next year , a lot of us have rescued dogs I tried to rehome a 3 yr old dog but it didn't work out as it was a dangerous little dog , buying and breeeding dogs should be harder but that's a diffrent subject althougher , like I said I don't live a dream world that situations arise where u have no choice but some people seem to disgarde dogs to easily


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Griffon said:


> Wow, having a section does not mean you cannot walk. Ya a little stiff,so you just walk that little bit slower for a week or so and then back to normal. Nothing special about me, when you have responsibilities as kids *and* animals you have to get on with it.
> 
> And your comment about taking the dog in yourself, ya that would be an awful lot of dogs to take in. They are up on Donedeal everyday for this very pathetic reason. If I was a millionare maybe. And I'm not moaning about it anyway just responding to a stupid quote about sections. After having 4 I think it would make me a little bit of an expert.


Everyone is different, I guess for you you were very lucky, but for ME...I could hardly walk let alone much else. 

I get angry about this subject, as people are so quick to judge, someone should not have to put their life story up for people to read, so they can say if it's alright for you to rehome your pet, that's pathetic. 

obviously some people take the mick and clearly don't care about their animals. But I like to think that most people do, and that they love their pets, and want what is best for them.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> Iv had 2 sections, and I could barely walk myself, let alone walk a dog.
> 
> not many people manage they way you did.
> 
> ...


I would love to take in every unwanted dog I hear about but it would be grossly irresponsible of me. I don't have the resources to care for another dog at the moment! I didn't mean to touch a nerve and apologise if I have.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

It's easy to judge when you're an outsider looking in.
New parents can become very anxious as a baby's due date looms and sometimes, unfortunately, a dog adds to that anxiety. I'm not saying it's at all right to rehome the dog just because there is a baby on the way, but the owners could actually be genuinely good people that just got a little caught up in the reality of something so life-changing coming along. It's natural to worry - sometimes some people overdo it.
Everyone is different... some people don't think they can handle a dog with a newborn... they shouldn't be penalised for that IMO - at least they're trying to find a good home rather than turning the dog onto the streets or chucking it into a shelter. Personally if the worst came to the worst I would look for a TEMPORARY home just until every settled down at home and I'd feel I could give my animal the attention it deserves again to the fullest.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

There are always going to be people who just can't be bothered when the latest new thing enters their lives, but there are also people who genuinely have the animals or their families best interest at heart. Everyone is different with how much they can handle, physically, as well as emotionally. Its easy to see it as a black and white situation, but most of the time it isnt. My brother has always wanted a dog, recently he has had to work 12 hour shifts leaving his fiance at home alone with the baby. She is only on the verge of coping, it is emotionally very draining for a lot of people when they first have a baby, not to mention physically. The point being that, if they had of bought a dog, it would have to of been rehomed, or she would not be able to cope. Babies coming into the home is also stressful on the dog, their routine is disrupted. Could you really live in a home where as soon as you've cleaned up one mess, you have to clean up another, all day every day. You just get the kid to sleep, dog starts barking and wakes it...little things all add up when you are emotional after giving birth and its not fair to expect everyone to be able to cope. Not everyone has family around that can look after dog/baby while you go out somewhere/do something. 

On the flip side of the coin, i've worked in shelters and it really :censor: 's me off when people drop their dogs off with stupid excuses, when its clear they just can't be bothered now something else has come along.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Griffon said:


> Wow, having a section does not mean you cannot walk. Ya a little stiff,so you just walk that little bit slower for a week or so and then back to normal. Nothing special about me, when you have responsibilities as kids *and* animals you have to get on with it..


Back in March I spent almost 4 weeks flat on my back in bed (including a week of that in hospital) and physically was unable to walk. My husband took the first week off work to help me, but when i came out of hospital he had to go back to work. So he walked Skye (as usual) first thing in the morning and last thing at night and until I was able to walk, I just left the back door open and he went into the garden. Once I was able to walk, our first walk was literally 5 minutes outbound and 5 minutes back and we gradually built up as my health improved, but for months he didn't get anywhere near his usual afternoon walk - and actually still isn't cos my health is still poor. I don't think it did him any harm though.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> There are always going to be people who just can't be bothered when the latest new thing enters their lives, but there are also people who genuinely have the animals or their families best interest at heart. Everyone is different with how much they can handle, physically, as well as emotionally. Its easy to see it as a black and white situation, but most of the time it isnt. My brother has always wanted a dog, recently he has had to work 12 hour shifts leaving his fiance at home alone with the baby. She is only on the verge of coping, it is emotionally very draining for a lot of people when they first have a baby, not to mention physically. The point being that, if they had of bought a dog, it would have to of been rehomed, or she would not be able to cope. Babies coming into the home is also stressful on the dog, their routine is disrupted. Could you really live in a home where as soon as you've cleaned up one mess, you have to clean up another, all day every day. You just get the kid to sleep, dog starts barking and wakes it...little things all add up when you are emotional after giving birth and its not fair to expect everyone to be able to cope. Not everyone has family around that can look after dog/baby while you go out somewhere/do something.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, i've worked in shelters and it really :censor: 's me off when people drop their dogs off with stupid excuses, when its clear they just can't be bothered now something else has come along.




It is hard there's times when I work 15 hours a day 7 days a week and misses seems like she's gonna have a breakdown but end of the day u gotta get on with things life's hard that's the way it is 
If u had two kids and was struggling u wouldn't give one away , people honestly should be looking at it like that as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> It is hard there's times when I work 15 hours a day 7 days a week and misses seems like she's gonna have a breakdown but end of the day u gotta get on with things life's hard that's the way it is
> If u had two kids and was struggling u wouldn't give one away , people honestly should be looking at it like that as far as I'm concerned


I agree, if I had a child then I would never dream of rehoming the frogs and snakes here, let alone my cat or if I had one, a dog. Lifes hard yes, some people have it harder than others though (im not saying you have it better than most or anything :2thumb: ) There ARE people out there who put their kids up for adoption or into foster care when a new child comes along. Parents split up, single mums get pregnant again, find a new partner and want a 'new' family, or just get bored of having a child because they're different to what they want from a child. Not that im saying that just because it happens its acceptable....im hungover and rambling :lol2:


----------



## Griffon (Feb 13, 2011)

punky_jen said:


> Everyone is different, I guess for you you were very lucky, but for ME...I could hardly walk let alone much else.
> 
> I get angry about this subject, as people are so quick to judge, someone should not have to put their life story up for people to read, so they can say if it's alright for you to rehome your pet, that's pathetic.
> 
> obviously some people take the mick and clearly don't care about their animals. But I like to think that most people do, and that they love their pets, and want what is best for them.



Everyone is different that is true. I wasn't that lucky, I could write a book about my pregnancys. My last section in particular was pretty bad. Thats a whole different story lol. But like I say you have to just get on with it. My husband works so was not much help to me and my family live 3 hours away again not much help.

Exactly Eileen. You build up your walks and it never did any of my dogs any harm either, not getting their normal walks.

There were times when the baby was asleep and one of the dogs would start and wake them up or my youngest dog my Griffon who is 5 would decide to mark his teritory on the leg of the kichen chair even though he is house trained and neutered and then the baby would walk in it if I did not see it. I could tare my hair out with the mess the dogs would do when coming inside from having a wee and my Rottie decides to shake and destroy my clean walls etc. 
But at the end of the day I decided to have them and the reward is when my kids are lying with them watching TV or enjoying going for walks with them otherwise they would want to be stuck in watching tv, video games etc. And they make me happy when I am sad or down or had a particularly bad day with the kids acting up they are there for me no questions asked. 
Some people just regard dogs as expendable. The amount of people that told me to get rid of the dog when I had my first child as it would be jealous or that I could not manage. We managed just fine and loved going for walks. My point is, it is one of the most Pathetic reasons to get rid of a dog or any animal for that matter. Animals are great for children.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

This is where I obviously had it wrong then, I thought dogs needed lots of walks, at least 2 a day, or else they would get upset and destroy your house?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> This is where I obviously had it wrong then, I thought dogs needed lots of walks, at least 2 a day, or else they would get upset and destroy your house?



Donno maybe some dogs mine wouldn't buy maybe I'm lucky although I've got dogs that a renowned for being pretty lazy


----------



## Griffon (Feb 13, 2011)

No, mine never destroyed the house ever when I could not walk them. My dogs just want to sleep up on the couch. Not much room left when a 50 kg dog is on the couch lol. There are times when there is not seats left between the dogs and the cats on the chairs. My husband goes mad I laugh:lol2:

I think its how you bring up your dog really.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought walks were something that were very important for the dogs health? 0_o

Maybe that's mostly for puppy's and younger dogs?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> I thought walks were something that were very important for the dogs health? 0_o
> 
> Maybe that's mostly for puppy's and younger dogs?


Large breed pups can only be walked for 5 mins per month of age Obviosly it's nice for a dog to have a few decent walks every day however if there's days when u can't I don't think it's the end of world just abit mundane for ur dog to be stuck in all day


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some breeds can go stir crazy if they don't get a lot of exercise, but many of them (including most of the large breeds) will take as much or as little as you give them to be honest. 

Our Skye is a very high energy dog and will walk for miles if we let and chase a ball at full speed until he's ready to drop, but he won't stop. When I was ill he just followed me around when I was out of bed and lay beside me all the time I was ill.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

All I have to say on this subject is they can't love the poor dog :devil::devil:

who is now probably in an awful council pound on it's 7 days hoping someone will come along and give him a home, which I hope happens but, he's a staffy and will more than likely get over looked time and time again...and then the fateful day comes.......... I really hope this doesn't happen but I work in animal welfare and it happens every day to these beautiful, misunderstood dogs....


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i think a lot of it is social pressure, your expected to focus entirely on your baby and nothing else.

i know when my mum was pregnant with me, everyone, from family to doctors/nurses asked her when her and my dad were 'getting shut' of the animals especially the cats.

when my mate was pregnant with her now 4 month old baby girl, her midwife asked her when she was rehoming her 7 year old staffy (at least the vocabs changed, a bit of progress if nothing else). my mate told her in no uncertain terms that the dog was more use than the babies father and as such was going nowhere.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Could you really live in a home where as soon as you've cleaned up one mess, you have to clean up another, all day every day.


We've got 4 kids, that's EXACTLY how we live! :roll2:

Plus the dog doesn't make any mess.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Call me old fashioned but a dog is a dog and a child is a human being.If this family feel that they cant cope with both its better to let the dog go to a loving home rather than have problems with the baby and the dog once the baby is here.Their first priority has got to be the child,not the dog.

They have had the dog for four years so I am sure that it wasn`t a spur of the moment decision as you get attached to dogs.Its not as if they got the dog one month and then the woman fell pregnant the next.How can anyone tell what will happen to their lives four years down the line,I could get run over by a bus tomorrow?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Im finding this ridiculous, it's because of judgemental people like this that so many dogs are abandoned let alone rehomed, having a child is a monumental step and it's perfectly understandable to need to get back to basics to deal with it, alot of mothers struggle with their first child let alone a dog needing their attention too, shouting "look how fantastic I am, I have 6 dogs and 5 children and reptiles and a zoo" is just pathetic by your age you should realize not everyone is the same and we're not all as capable as you. 

Without knowing the details it's ridiculous to get up on your high horse and say what's wrong and right. Rehoming animals does happen, it's a good thing it happens too or they'd all be abandoned, making the owners feel ashamed over the decision, especially one as big as having a baby, is terrible for everyone involved. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not claiming to be great I'm far from it but if u honestly feel like this u shouldn't own a dog , and Colin how do u no if will end up in a loving home ? The reality is that most staffs end up in a rescue center and end up being put to sleep 






Kelfezond said:


> Im finding this ridiculous, it's because of judgemental people like this that so many dogs are abandoned let alone rehomed, having a child is a monumental step and it's perfectly understandable to need to get back to basics to deal with it, alot of mothers struggle with their first child let alone a dog needing their attention too, shouting "look how fantastic I am, I have 6 dogs and 5 children and reptiles and a zoo" is just pathetic by your age you should realize not everyone is the same and we're not all as capable as you.
> 
> Without knowing the details it's ridiculous to get up on your high horse and say what's wrong and right. Rehoming animals does happen, it's a good thing it happens too or they'd all be abandoned, making the owners feel ashamed over the decision, especially one as big as having a baby, is terrible for everyone involved.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> if u honestly feel like this u shouldn't own a dog


I disagree I think it's unhealthy for both dog and owner to have an owner with such blind faith towards the dog, a dog should be a pet, and animal and he should know he's a pet, it's when dog's are treated like children that things go wrong.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I'm not claiming to be great I'm far from it but if u honestly feel like this u shouldn't own a dog , and Colin how do u no if will end up in a loving home ? The reality is that most staffs end up in a rescue center and end up being put to sleep


I'm not claiming to be great either, but I still think a lot of people get a dog without thinking through whether they will still want it when they start their family.

If they think when they start their family that they will no longer want the dog, then they shouldn't get a dog in the first place! In the case under discussion here the family don't even have th baby yet, so they don't know whether they can manage both or not.

And I agree that if this family don't find a home for their staff themselves, there is a strong possibility that it will end up being euthanased.

And by the way I have never humanised any of my animals - my dog is a dog and my cats are cats, they are *not* my children -I don't look on them that way and I don't treat them that way. However, I love them and I think i do right by them, which was the commitment I took on when I got them.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Kelfezond said:


> I disagree I think it's unhealthy for both dog and owner to have an owner with such blind faith towards the dog, a dog should be a pet, and animal and he should know he's a pet, it's when dog's are treated like children that things go wrong.


Who says anyone treats their dogs like children?

A dog is a dog yes, but its a dog you have decided to take on and care for no matter what.
But then again, with the way the world works these days, true commitment is a very rare thing, just look at how many people agree to love and be together until death do they part, or, until they see someone else they fancy and go chasing them instead...what hope does a dog have. But anyway...

For those who do treat dogs like children, they will be the ones with problems trying to juggle their furred baby and real baby.

Its not hard to care for a baby and give up an hour of your day to walk your dog, feeding and loving your pets can be done when the baby is sleeping or sitting in its rocker.

A friend of mine had an english bull and a staffie, now she had no choice but to rehome her ebt as she was highly possessive and would have been a ticking time bomb with her now 3 children running around, someone was bound to get bitten. She took due care to find the correct home, one where she could still see her. 
However the staffie pup, though absolutely nutty, bouncy, playful, just as strong but the most friendly and loving little dog did not go anywhere.
Even with one child being allergic, not severely, she just took more care keeping the house clean and dog hair free not to mention the child takes medication for his allergies that reduce his symptoms to next to nothing.

Rehoming should always be a last resort, if the dog is aggressive would be my only reason to rehome it if i was expecting a child (and only if the child was unexpected). Otherwise i'd put off having a child until my dog has died. End off.

Yes people worry and over react when they find out they're expecting but at the same time you've got 9 months to get your act together and prepare, there are experts out there that you can talk to who will teach you, how to introduce dogs to babies and how to train your dog in the correct manner and live comfortably beside a child.

Of course in this day and age, some people just owning a dog alone is dangerous, and people who can't control their dogs should certainly not possess a dog and a child in the same house. But i'd like to think people like that would not be so stupid as to bring a child into their homes in the first place.


----------



## Griffon (Feb 13, 2011)

I am far from great. But I chose to have my animals and would never get rid of them for pathetic reasons like Oh I am having a Baby. And my animals are not humanised. I already have 4 kids don't need anymore thanks


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

x sarah x said:


> but then again, with the way the world works these days, true commitment is a very rare thing, just look at how many people agree to love and be together until death do they part, or, until they see someone else they fancy and go chasing them instead...what hope does a dog have. But anyway...


Yes in a fantasy land people wouldn't fall out of love, people wouldn't make mistakes and I'd ride around on a unicorn all day 



x sarah x said:


> its not hard to care for a baby and give up an hour of your day to walk your dog, feeding and loving your pets can be done when the baby is sleeping or sitting in its rocker.


"It's not hard to care for a baby" is a rediculous statement, for some people caring for a baby is literally the hardest thing you can do, when you've had 4 hours sleep over 3 days of crying, feeding, waking up in the middle of the night and having untold amounts of stress on you see if those free hours you DO have seem so appealing to spend walking and feeding a dog. Walking a dog in itself can turn into a difficult chore with a child, if your partner is working or worse yet you don't have a partner you need to find somebody who can either walk the dog for you or watch your baby, sometimes you'll be able to bring the kid along but then you're juggling a dog and a child outside, in the winter you won't be bringing a small baby out every day on dog walks. 
I agree feeding is simple enough but a dog isn't a snake it needs alot of emotional encouragement as well as exercise, it's not as easy as the picture you're painting. 



x sarah x said:


> otherwise i'd put off having a child until my dog has died. End off.


That's admirable of you but most people won't put their pet ahead of their family, there are also surprise pregnancies (Yes mistakes happen) and what about those who find it difficult to have a child, should they stop trying until their dog dies?



x sarah x said:


> yes people worry and over react when they find out they're expecting but at the same time you've got 9 months to get your act together and prepare


People don't "over react" you're about to bring a new life into the planet that is your sole responsibility, and as unfortunate as it is for animal lovers with your level of dedication to hear, the dog comes second.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I've only read the first couple of pages so don't know what else has been said, but I agree with the point that many people get a dog as a precursor to a child, and then once the brat comes along there's no need for the dog any more.
I wouldn't dream of doing that. I find it hard even being on this forum sometimes when I see people swapping reptiles like a possession. I know reptiles don't care who feeds them etc., but I still wouldn't unless it was a desperate situation. When you get a pet, you need to assume they'll be with you for the rest of their lives. You wouldn't get another dog knowing you'd have to get rid of your current dog if you did, so why choose to have a child knowing you'll have to rehome the dog you've already got ? And the thing is, of all the people I've known who have done this, they rehome their dog, and then once the kid's about toddler age, get a dog, 'for the kid' ?! Which of course is then later rehomed again. Ridiculous. If you're intent on breeding and don't see a way to combine pet care and childcare, don't get a pet in the first place.

Just to add my position on this - I am 25, my boyfriend is 30. We don't have kids because amongst all kinds of things you have to think about, we are too bloody busy ! If they come along, I would not rehome the dog. She is not a baby substitute as I'm not a maternal person. She has rules and training and is not treated like another human in the house. If kids happened to us, she would undoubtedly stay; she was here first ! She will be friendly and trained enough to not be a danger to any child as she spends a lot of time around them already. Not that you would leave any dog unattended with a child. And it's just like if you have an unexpected pregnancy once you think you've finished your family - you don't think, 'we'll have to get rid of one', you manage, you just do. You make the time because you have to.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

How much trouble do some of the posters here think dogs are? Most of the time you wouldn't know that my dog is even there!

I easily take the dog, 3 kids on foot and 1 in a pram to the park by myself. There is nothing special about me so if I can do it, anyone can! I see a post above going on about parenthood as if its martyrdom, it's not. We've all done the sleep deprevation/constant screaming baby thing and guess what, people cope.

I haven't seen a single person suggest that a dog should be put ahead of a baby, the dog can still come second to the kids without being evicted!

I just think that when getting a dog you should look at as many "what ifs" as possible. Having a kid would surely be one of the first things a young woman/couple should consider before choosing their pup.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

> Yes in a fantasy land people wouldn't fall out of love, people wouldn't make mistakes and I'd ride around on a unicorn all day


Well we managed it perfectly fine in older days, people don't have brains anymore, just rush straight into things, like having kids without thinking of the consequences...



> It's not hard to care for a baby" is a rediculous statement, for some people caring for a baby is literally the hardest thing you can do, when you've had 4 hours sleep over 3 days of crying, feeding, waking up in the middle of the night and having untold amounts of stress on you see if those free hours you DO have seem so appealing to spend walking and feeding a dog. Walking a dog in itself can turn into a difficult chore with a child, if your partner is working or worse yet you don't have a partner you need to find somebody who can either walk the dog for you or watch your baby, sometimes you'll be able to bring the kid along but then you're juggling a dog and a child outside, in the winter you won't be bringing a small baby out every day on dog walks.
> I agree feeding is simple enough but a dog isn't a snake it needs alot of emotional encouragement as well as exercise, it's not as easy as the picture you're painting.


Caring for a baby is as hard as you make it. Unless of course for some reason your child is different from every single other baby and requires your every second of attention.
And actually caring for your dog and receiving the purest of love from this honest creature is incredibly appealing to me if i had 3 hours to spare out of 3 days, i'd always choose to spend it with my dogs. Why do you think they're used as therapy?
Also it would be incredibly silly to try and raise a child with no family or partner or even friends who take an interest in helping, i certainly would not even consider one if i had no one to watch it for a couple hours at least.

Must be just me who seems to have found that people with dogs often have the best behaved and socialised children, i noticed on these programs such as 'Super Nanny', the training methods are identical to those as programs such as 'Its me or the dog' :hmm: Spoilt dogs aren't the problem, Spoilt children are.



> That's admirable of you but most people won't put their pet ahead of their family, there are also surprise pregnancies (Yes mistakes happen) and what about those who find it difficult to have a child, should they stop trying until their dog dies?


As said above, if its a mistake you deal with it, its your mistake so deal with the consequences. You don't turf your first born out when you have an 'accident' because you don't have room for two kids. You just cope.
Besides i don't believe in accidents, accidents are preventable.
The only time i let anyone get away with calling it an accident is the result of rape but that's a whole other kettle of fish.
As for people trying for a child, that's exactly the same as just having a child, should have thought about it before they committed to another life form.



> People don't "over react" you're about to bring a new life into the planet that is your sole responsibility, and as unfortunate as it is for animal lovers with your level of dedication to hear, the dog comes second.


Of course some people over react, the lengths some people go is ridiculous, thankfully often have sane people around them to make them see clearly, but anyone can over react if they panic, its part of being human.

You choose what you decide to take responsibility for, its just a lot of people don't think things through.

and i go back to a very early comment in this thread, why quit before you've even tried? thats cowardly and selfish.
Why not seek help, see what can be done to allow animal and baby to coexist in peace, and see how well you cope before turfing them out. Of course with a backup such as a home or someone to take the animal on should you decide its too much. Or as i would if i really had no choice, a temporary foster until your child is sleeping through the night.

There are sooo many options out there. The point is, people copping out the easy way and using it as an excuse to rid of the less desirable family member.


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> Well we managed it perfectly fine in older days, people don't have brains anymore, just rush straight into things, like having kids without thinking of the consequences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye I do see your point and what you're saying is right people should put the extra effort in but it's not always that simple, human error does happen, people do make mistakes and I really don't think judging people based on wanting to re-home an animal is a good thing. The people should be praised for coming forward and saying they need help instead of either abandoning or neglecting the animal.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

One thing that I don't get about this thread (maybe I missed it) but ok, so in this scenario the baby hasn't been born yet. But in most posts its been about how the human part of the family has to man up and cope right? What about the dog? Im pretty sure it's not been looked at that maybe it's in the dogs best interest to be rehomed if you know they're not going to adjust well to having a child around. Whether before or after the birth how do we know that this dog, or other dogs aren't moved on because they have been unable to cope with a new child? It's easier to say to people that they need to rehome because they have a new baby as for some daft reason this is still an exceptable excuse among 'non doggy' people. If you say the dogs been destroying your home because he hasn't been able to deal with the new arrival, it's not going to be too easy to rehome him as people generally just don't want to take on dogs that they have to put any effort into. There are people (like your good self Feorag) who DO take on dogs needing a bit of work...but its sadly the case that these people are few and far between, or take them on, realise they aren't as able to cope as they thought and move the dog on yet again. 

So just a thought, taking the aspect of 'mum' being able to cope out of the equation, should you keep the dog on selfish reasons and force him to stay in a situation that makes his life a misery or do you find him a new home? A different look on putting the dog before the baby...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Draven it's a staff I'd imagine its gonna struggle to find a new home unless it gets lucky its more likely to be kenneld for life or put down , harsh but true if it was say a French bulldog I reckon it would easily find a home


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Draven it's a staff I'd imagine its gonna struggle to find a new home unless it gets lucky its more likely to be kenneld for life or put down , harsh but true if it was say a French bulldog I reckon it would easily find a home


Well yes, which maybe is why they are looking for a home for it before the baby comes? So they have more time...I dont know, they could be complete idiots for all I or anyone else knows but they might not be. But being a staff yes it doesnt look too great for it  but there a staff rescues they could try? I doubt they would euthanise it. But seeing as these people are going around offering the poor dog to any old person on the street its probable that they dont fall into the category of someone putting effort into finding a good home for the dog.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

As the original poster I fell I should defend the bloke who offered me the dog. I don't know him apart from occasionally chatting on smoke breaks. He seems decent enough and got married last year so I suppose kids were imminent. I think the reason he approached me is because due to a few recent incidents of abandoned/lost snakes (other stories for other times) and me stepping forward to deal with them, I'm now seen as some kind of Dr Doolittle/Steve Irwin type character by most of the organisation, anything with more (or less) than 2 legs gets thrown my way!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Do people think that an entire human life will be all roses round the door?Really?The internet is full of pathetic people rehoming their pets with flimsy excuses.Lots of those animals will die as a result.Of course it won't be theirs that die or end up in a shelter.It's always someone elses.Having a baby is a crap excuse,no wonder society is in such a state.I'd only rehome my dogs if I had a terminal illness or possibly the child did.I worked,had 4 dogs ,four parrots and was a single parent.I wouldn't have dreamed of outing a dog.I work on the assumption that if 'I' the original home giver can welch out then so can the 'forever' home that I've cast my dog into.If I can't rely on myself then who can I rely on.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I cannot in anyway understand these people who think dogs can be rehomed just because they are not children, where is your loyalty and sense of honour?

However I think in this case there are reasons some have over looked of why someone could be rehoming a dog *before* the child is born. Whether I think they are right or not, whether you think they are right or not, here are some possible things that may have occurred.
1) Possibly they are already living on extremely tight funding and know they could not afford to feed the dog and get vet care once they have the added cost of the baby. For those getting state help there is a lower edge of earnings and then the state will just help you more, those in work working on commission only earnings with bad sale periods, there is no lower end, not state help for housing, no emergency/crisis loans they can often be worse off than many on benefits. I know I and my husband work and have less money left after basics than my sisters did on benefits on many occasions.
2) Possibly the Mother of the baby, or even worse her family and their dog biased views have made him do it. You can walk away from a person who says me or the dog, in fact I would, but can you walk away from someone who says your child or your dog? Or fight against a Mother in law from hell and cause your partner stress at a time all should be as relaxing as you can make it for her?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

The thing that annoys me is the typical "chav" family (sorry to generalise) that get a staff to look hard, get pregnant and get rid of the dog, then when the next litter of cute bull breed puppies comes along they get another, get pregnant, get rid of the dog, I see this a lot where I live it's very "chav infested" 

If people are going to struggle financially with a baby and a dog then you can't blame them, but people that say "I won't be able to give him the time" this winds me up because if your dog could speak and you asked it "would you rather go to a different home where you might get walked everyday or stay with me and maybe not have so many walks for a little while" I know my dogs would pick me, I had people telling me to get rid of all my animals when I was pregnant, I had an emergency section and my dogs didn't get the attention they deserved for a little while as he was a really fussy feeder, they're no worse for it now and get walked every day and loved, I think my dogs would appreciate this if they could talk.

That said, you can't judge someone's situation unless you are in it.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We're all looking at this from a animal lovers point of view. Unfortunately, there are still lots and lots of people in this world who do not see dogs as part of the family and are disposable should they no longer fit in with their lives. 
My own mother got rid of her dog of 8 years as he was restricting their holidays abroad, I was horrified! I came to realise then, that not everyone sees their pets as I or most on here do.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

*H* said:


> We're all looking at this from a animal lovers point of view. Unfortunately, there are still lots and lots of people in this world who do not see dogs as part of the family and are disposable should they no longer fit in with their lives.
> My own mother got rid of her dog of 8 years as he was restricting their holidays abroad, I was horrified! I came to realise then, that not everyone sees their pets as I or most on here do.


This is true, it's hard for most of us to see why people would do this because we genuinely care about our animals, when really we have to note that the vast majority of people do just see animals as an accessory and that's not going to change any time soon. Through consumption of meat (no offence to any meat-eaters!), laboratory testing, religion (again, no offence meant) etc, animals are constantly being made to seem extremely inferior to us which means most people will never see them as something which deserves much love, attention, care, responsibility and so on.

Heck, I deal with this on a daily basis from my mother, who doesn't get the appeal of animals at all (and hasn't done since her childhood dog died). She thinks my cousin should get rid of her dog just because he's ill, and tried to justify getting rid of our cat when she was pregnant with my brother. She doesn't even see this as a bad thing or feel much guilt over it because animals don't mean as much to her as they mean to people like us.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Whilst I agree that there are some genuine reasons for rehoming a dog, I do think people are quite slack and rush into buying 'cute little puppies' and then lose interest. I bought my dog at 16 and still have her now. I intentionally introduced her to children from a young age, because I knew if I were to ever have any in the future, I'd want to be confident she'd get along okay. It sounds silly but my dog is my constant, she's been with me through everything over the past 5yrs, there's no way I'd ever consider giving her up. It would break my heart.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> We're all looking at this from a animal lovers point of view. Unfortunately, there are still lots and lots of people in this world who do not see dogs as part of the family and are disposable should they no longer fit in with their lives.


I agree with what you are saying, but what always surprises me is why do these people get a dog (or any pet) in the first place if they aren't committed to treating it right and don't look on it as a lifetime companion?? I mean if you aren't an animal lover, why get an animal??


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

feorag said:


> I agree with what you are saying, but what always surprises me is why do these people get a dog (or any pet) in the first place if they aren't committed to treating it right and don't look on it as a lifetime companion?? I mean if you aren't an animal lover, why get an animal??


I completely agree. I have made so many sacrifices through being a dog owner; I struggled to find accommodation that would allow her with us. I don’t stay away for weekends, etc, as I have her needs to consider and it’s often difficult to find somebody who would look after her for that frame of time (I would never leave her in a kennels). I know holidays will be few and far between (not that I can afford them anyway haha). My day to day life literally revolves around her and ensuring that she gets the attention she deserves. This may sound exaggerated to some people, but that’s the life of a dog owner. They’re not something like a hamster that could happily plod along a few days without human contact. Yes, it’s not always easy, and there’s perhaps days whereby she doesn’t get as long a walk as she probably needs, but I try my hardest to keep her happy and she’s a lovely little dog. People need to start thinking long term when buying these types of animals. Animals that form emotional bonds. There are far too many animal shelters overloaded with strays and rescues for people to be rushing into buying puppies left right and centre. The upsetting thing is when push comes to shove, a lot of these people show their true colours regarding how the novelty has worn off. I work in a pet shop and it astounds me how much people complain in terms of how costly good quality dog food is (don’t get me started on people who insist on feeding their pooches rubbish all the time to save money!!), how expensive vet bills are, etc, I just can’t help but think, surely you’ve brought this on yourself by buying a dog you moron?! Does nobody go into these long-term commitments with open eyes? End of rant, haha.
:bash:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

A lot of good points from every side here... I still think the owner should not be judged for what he wants to do - we do not know their situation or indeed how they are coping with it, so it is wrong of us to attack them accusing them of being bad owners, when they could truly be struggling with any decisions they are making.
It has made me think myself what I would do should I ever fall pregnant while we still have our two, Jazzy and Gizmo (massively unlikely for the foreseeable future as I am NOT child friendly!). Jazzy is crazy. There's no denying that... but she means no ill and I'm sure she could be slowly taught how to behave appropriately around an infant. We've seen that she is fascinated by children but just doesn't really know what to do with them!
Gizmo is where the issue lies... he has a history of biting both adults and children - he is terrified of children thanks to his previous owners. We get round this ourselves by asking children not to approach him when out on walks and asking adults to only stroke him if he comes to them first. Would I want to run the risk of him biting my child just to save putting him through the stresses and upset of rehoming? Give him a chance? Or shall I just not take the chance at all and make sure he's in a loving, appropriate home before the baby arrives? We've vowed to be his forever home now so he doesn't have to struggle with finding owners who are prepared to deal with his issues.
I honestly do not know the answer to this. I'd be interested to see what people think! Entirely hypothetical of course; I am not pregnant and have no intention to be for a long time!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Personally, if it was me in that situation I'd give him the chance. But put everything in place to make sure it's safe. (gates, don't leave the two alone together etc, the obv things) You never know how he'd behave around your own child as opposed to someone else's. He might see it as a mini-you that needs protecting!

I could be in a siimiar situation one day, my oldest cat hates children.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> A lot of good points from every side here... I still think the owner should not be judged for what he wants to do - we do not know their situation or indeed how they are coping with it, so it is wrong of us to attack them accusing them of being bad owners, when they could truly be struggling with any decisions they are making.
> It has made me think myself what I would do should I ever fall pregnant while we still have our two, Jazzy and Gizmo (massively unlikely for the foreseeable future as I am NOT child friendly!). Jazzy is crazy. There's no denying that... but she means no ill and I'm sure she could be slowly taught how to behave appropriately around an infant. We've seen that she is fascinated by children but just doesn't really know what to do with them!
> Gizmo is where the issue lies... he has a history of biting both adults and children - he is terrified of children thanks to his previous owners. We get round this ourselves by asking children not to approach him when out on walks and asking adults to only stroke him if he comes to them first. Would I want to run the risk of him biting my child just to save putting him through the stresses and upset of rehoming? Give him a chance? Or shall I just not take the chance at all and make sure he's in a loving, appropriate home before the baby arrives? We've vowed to be his forever home now so he doesn't have to struggle with finding owners who are prepared to deal with his issues.
> I honestly do not know the answer to this. I'd be interested to see what people think! Entirely hypothetical of course; I am not pregnant and have no intention to be for a long time!


I think to some degree that those that REALLY do have a justified reason for needing to get rid of their animals are tarred with the same brush as morons who like some on here do seem take no hit to their self worth from the fact they have walked out on a deal they made to love and protect for LIFE when they take on an animal.

I have a retriever who from her previous home (breeder kept her for a year) has a fear of children. I do think it is possible I may have a child in the next few years as at 35 next month it is heading to now or never, never may also be the choice.

However with her the answer is simple, and possibly would be with your dog. She is never going to wish to be with a child up close, so I have until the baby is mobile to adjust and reassess her reactions, because i know she will not go TO the baby she will only get scared when the baby goes to her. From conception to crawling gives me a good 15-18 MONTHS to work that through. Even if after that she is still not suitable for a baby to approach then the answer to me is simple you do not give the child and the dog free range in the same area. That means dog gates and keeping her out of the lounge when the baby is awake. It is a baby, it will sleep a fair bit (though of course not when I want to sleep I am sure) that still means for Edenn some adjustment but still dedicated time cuddling with her Mummy and Daddy and still the same home she has always know, the same bed the same food the same walks the person who knows just where to tickle better than anyone else is still there for her for life!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Did anyone see the Wonderland programme "Walking with Dogs" earlier this week? There was a young couple on there with a 6 month old GSD and the wife was pregnant. They were asked about being worried having a baby in a house with a dog and they explained that they didn't foresee a problem. They'd been given a book by their dog/puppy class and were going to follow that. Watching them being interviewed before the baby was born and afterwards, they were doing everything right and it all augered well for the future. It is just basic common sense after all.


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

I was born with a staff in the house... he was like my best friend until I was 8! used to cuddle me in thunderstorms and everything. If they were really that attached to him, and he was a fantastic dog they would keep him.


----------



## Deano c (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a staffy cross called kizzie who i have had from being 14 weeks old who is now 6, i know everyone says it but she is the best dog ever to me and she is a big part of our family. She had never been around kids until last year when we had a baby boy and from the moment they met she was all over him, she would even lay next to his cot when he was asleep and bring him her toys when he was upset, she just wanted to be with him, our boy is now 14 months old and they are best friends they are always together and he has even started to shout diz then begins to laugh as she licks him all over, she just loves to be with him and he loves to be with her, i just wish more people would give dogs a chance,


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

just watching 'for the love of dogs' and there an realy old dog on there now (think they said it was 15) who has been handed in as its owner has had a baby and couldnt look after them both.

Poor old dog.


----------



## midlandman1987 (Oct 30, 2011)

*hmm*

i hate the statement getting rid of dog as baby is on the way but im in 2 minds on this one

1. the person is an idiot and should of done proper research and training with the dog, so its well socialised with other child/people from a young age, such if when a baby is in the picture its not such a big shock to the household

2.baby and dog/dogs should be introduced properly, such as leaving baby clothes in dogs bed

on the other hand: imagine worse case situation, they keep the dog, neglect it, keep it locked outside/starve it/ then the dog gets nasty and bites someone, has happened many times in the past


so before buying any animal do relevant research but if people cannot give the animal its basic needs then i would rather they rehome it.

so we can shout at them for doing the right thing and rehoming rather than neglecting or we can cry when the animal is on the next rspca christmas appeal advert looking neglected!!!

my 2 pence


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

This statement has always baffled me..ive even seen people giving away pet rats/mice because they're having a child, honestly i think they just cant be bothered.

I dont have children..personally i dont want any, but i was born into a farming background and have always had animals, my dad was a twat so mum had to bring us up...im sure if she could get up every morning at 4am to milk 200 cows, aswell as see to our horses, dogs and god knows what else we had and then still spoil my brother and I rotten im sure someone can manage with a dog.

I also find it bloody annoying, people seriously need to take into consideration everything before even buying the animal.
I cant say much now, due to certain events i have had to rehome my furries, but it was in their best interests, it broke my heart but it was out of my control. but before getting said animals, i like to think im in it for the long run, i want them to live out their days until their old, i always make sure i had enough for suprise vet visits, i was aware i couldnt just go on holiday or have nights out with friends if it ment something wouldnt be cared for. 
alot of people seem to take getting an animal too lightly, they are living things too, they have needs and form bonds, you cant just dump it once something new comes along.


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

I can see both sides on this one. Yes I agreee its wrong to just fob off a dog because a baby has come along, but in the same sense I would rather see a dog in a good home where it is wanted and loved by someone who genuinely wants it.

My O.H wants to get a dog and I wont because I dont want to look after a dog, walk it, clean up its poo etc etc. I wont try and pretty it up and say something else as its the truth.

I have a cat who I only have to let in and out at night, feed twice a day and she is very content to be left to her own devices apart from when she has cuddles.
I am really passionate about my APH so thats who I dedicate my time to, as well as my partner and stepson. I want to have a baby and when the time comes I wont be fobbing off my cat or my hoggies, but I am someone who can cope with pressure.

I know someone who is pregnant with their 2nd baby by a different father from the 1st baby and she crys to her ex (father of 1st baby) saying she cant cope with him. He is 3 and an absolute angel, its just she cant deal with him and being 8 and a half months pregnant. Now to me thats ridiculous but she obviously feels that strongly that she cant deal with her first child.

We are all different people with different stress/emotional levels.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A M Y said:


> I have a cat who I only have to let in and out at night, feed twice a day and she is very content to be left to her own devices apart from when she has cuddles.


I agree it is great that you never get a dog, from what you say I guess you do not mention cleaning out a litter tray because you do not have one and you seem to not understand that someone is having to clear up the faeces from the animal you have, probably a close by neighbour!


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread so I'm sure my sentiments have been said before, but...

I can understand this totally, a child is a huge responsibility and, from what I have heard (no kids myself), very time-consuming for many years.
Therefore, maybe they don't have the time to devote to both. Me and my OH are working 6-days a week for about 10 hours a day, I certainly would be struggling to look after just a dog in my free time, let alone a dog AND a child.

Also, the dog may not be as child-friendly as they would want. When I have a child, it's safety will be paramount and if I had a dog that I wasn't 100% convinced of, then I'm afraid it would have to go.

Just my 2 pence...


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

Kare said:


> I agree it is great that you never get a dog, from what you say I guess you do not mention cleaning out a litter tray because you do not have one and you seem to not understand that someone is having to clear up the faeces from the animal you have, probably a close by neighbour!


No different from the dog poo I have to walk through prickly the horse poo I have to drive through


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A M Y said:


> No different from the dog poo I have to walk through prickly the horse poo I have to drive through


It is a fair bit, because dog poo is always on the streets in public areas, places where you have no need to clean it. Where as cats whose owners allow them out deliver shit to our back gardens, our private property where we have to clean it up or suffer it.


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

Kare said:


> It is a fair bit, because dog poo is always on the streets in public areas, places where you have no need to clean it. Where as cats whose owners allow them out deliver shit to our back gardens, our private property where we have to clean it up or suffer it.


If there is no need to clean up dog poo then why can you get fined for it? Clearly not a cat lover I see lmao.
Is the thread about dogs over kids or over cats pooping in gardens as I think this is going slightly off topic


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

As others have said i can see both sides there is circumstances when rehoming is best for the animal if the owners finds themselves unable to offer the care needed long term. Having said that deciding your dog cannot be trusted around a baby that is not even born is a sign of your failings as an owner. I really feel sorry for animals pushed aside by owners. The number of times animals are given away under such circumstances clearly shows the number of people that fail to understand the responsiblity of a pet in the first place. As someone else has said a pet cat,dog whatever is part of your family and you take it on for all of its life not for as long as it is convienient to you.


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

kemist said:


> As others have said i can see both sides there is circumstances when rehoming is best for the animal if the owners finds themselves unable to offer the care needed long term. Having said that deciding your dog cannot be trusted around a baby that is not even born is a sign of your failings as an owner. I really feel sorry for animals pushed aside by owners. The number of times animals are given away under such circumstances clearly shows the number of people that fail to understand the responsiblity of a pet in the first place. As someone else has said a pet cat,dog whatever is part of your family and you take it on for all of its life not for as long as it is convienient to you.



:2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Kare said:


> It is a fair bit, because dog poo is always on the streets in public areas, places where you have no need to clean it. Where as cats whose owners allow them out deliver shit to our back gardens, our private property where we have to clean it up or suffer it.


Since I have had my dog cats never poo in my garden.


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

colinm said:


> Since I have had my dog cats never poo in my garden.


I don't think any cat would be stupid enough lol


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

A bit of dog training never went a miss.:2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A M Y said:


> If there is no need to clean up dog poo then why can you get fined for it? Clearly not a cat lover I see lmao.
> Is the thread about dogs over kids or over cats pooping in gardens as I think this is going slightly off topic


I said YOU have no need to clean it up. The owner should.

In my garden it has to be me because the owners can't if I want my property crap free.

You are very wrong to say I am not a cat lover. I just hate lazy cat owners who take so little responsibility. The idea of free roaming cats is not suitable in this day and age. It is unsafe for the cat, irresponsible action towards your neighbours who did not choose to have the pet but have to deal with the worst aspects of cat ownership because given a choice cats rarely shit in their own gardens, and massively damaging to native birds and animals. It is increasingly socially unacceptable.

So as I originally said I agree you should not have a dog, as no doubt it would result in another dog in your neighbourhood whose owner wouldn't clear its shit.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

GECKO MICK said:


> A bit of dog training never went a miss.:2thumb:


This is so true. 

If I had a positive pregnancy test today by the time I had the baby I would have trained my dogs to sleep in another room to us so they were less upset by random crying, and could show you how one was trained to collected a nappy on command and the other could collect the wipes!! :whistling2:

Morgan is already trained to collect a blanket when I say "Fetch the Laundry" so that will come in useful too


----------

